# Results from my show last night



## gargantuan (Apr 1, 2012)

I did the  NPC 2012 Metropolitian Cahmpionships  in NYC.     Results : Mens Open Super Heavyweight 3rd place.   Mens  Masters Heavyweight Over 35  5th place.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2012)

gargantuan, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2012)

gargantuan said:


> I did the  NPC 2012 Metropolitian Cahmpionships  in NYC.     Results : Mens Open Super Heavyweight 3rd place.   Mens  Masters Heavyweight Over 35  5th place.



congrats, post some pics!


----------



## brazey (Apr 1, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice! I will be competing as well (NPC) in June. Congrats!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations! And welcome to IronMagazine!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

Prince said:


> congrats, post some pics!



I'll check for pics in Rx Muscle's gallery.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 2, 2012)

gargantuan said:


> I did the  NPC 2012 Metropolitian Cahmpionships  in NYC.     Results : Mens Open Super Heavyweight 3rd place.   Mens  Masters Heavyweight Over 35  5th place.



Welcome to the board.
  Congrats!  That is awesome.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations man that's good!  I saw some pics on Rx muscle and it looked like some good competition. I admire all you guys and gals that have the guts to get on the stage in front of everyone and compete! Keep on trying man I sure you will keep improving!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2012)

Good Job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

HEY! Congrats! I was there! you looked great! 
Keep up the awesome work!!!


----------

